# One Million Step Challenge



## Kopiert (Jul 1, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone else is doing the 1 Million step challenge - I know @Stitch147 has done the 1.7M steps. I am doing it this year for the first time and was looking for advice.

Nick


----------



## Inka (Jul 1, 2022)

No advice, but good luck


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 1, 2022)

I hadn't actually heard of it before but sounds like a good target to set yourself.  Have you had any thoughts about how you're going to approach it?  Consistent numbers per day, or go for some big days in order to get you some days off?


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 2, 2022)

Inka said:


> No advice, but good luck


Thank you


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 2, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> I hadn't actually heard of it before but sounds like a good target to set yourself.  Have you had any thoughts about how you're going to approach it?  Consistent numbers per day, or go for some big days in order to get you some days off?


I think I will try for consistency, with a little extra for contingencies. Two days of around 15,000 steps - but next week away on business for a couple of days so I need the margin!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 2, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> I think I will try for consistency, with a little extra for contingencies. Two days of around 15,000 steps - but next week away on business for a couple of days so I need the margin!


That sounds sensible.  Good luck!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 4, 2022)

Im not doing it this year as I am away for the whole of September.


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 4, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> Im not doing it this year as I am away for the whole of September.


Well you inspired me to do it - so consider it passing the baton - although I won't be doing your 1.7M


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 5, 2022)

I am doing this with a friend.  We are aiming for an average of 10000 steps a day, with a few bonus ones thrown in, and so far so good.  Caught up the low count on the first day which was due to a long car journey.  It has prompted us to add our after meal walk back into our daily routine, which is great and a quick way of clocking up a few extra steps if a bit short, and great for reducing post meal spikes.


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 5, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> I am doing this with a friend.  We are aiming for an average of 10000 steps a day, with a few bonus ones thrown in, and so far so good.  Caught up the low count on the first day which was due to a long car journey.  It has prompted us to add our after meal walk back into our daily routine, which is great and a quick way of clocking up a few extra steps if a bit short, and great for reducing post meal spikes.


Best of luck. I am trying to make the walk a habit - hopefully will continue after. My worry is not so much doing the 10K steps. but doing then everyday. Yesterday was the first day I had to do the walk just to get steps, rather than for any other purpose!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 5, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Best of luck. I am trying to make the walk a habit - hopefully will continue after. My worry is not so much doing the 10K steps. but doing then everyday. Yesterday was the first day I had to do the walk just to get steps, rather than for any other purpose!


If you're like me, after a while you might get addicted to walking. It gives me a real dopamine buzz, and these days I get antsy on any day when I can't do a couple of hours.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 5, 2022)

What is the actual framework for this? Is the target to do a million steps in a year or a shorter specific time? In my normal day to day life I do around 5,000 steps a day on average which I think works out at 200 days. At present I am attempting to swim 500 miles in a year. I originally thought that 1,000 kilometres was beyond my abilities but I am now so far ahead of the 500 mile target that I now have a million metres in my sights.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 5, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> What is the actual framework for this? Is the target to do a million steps in a year or a shorter specific time? In my normal day to day life I do around 5,000 steps a day on average which I think works out at 200 days. At present I am attempting to swim 500 miles in a year. I originally thought that 1,000 kilometres was beyond my abilities but I am now so far ahead of the 500 mile target that I now have a million metres in my sights.


Three months with different targets available.









						One Million Step Challenge 2022
					

Step towards a healthier you this summer This July, take steps for your body - and for everybody living with diabetes. Our One Million Step Challenge will see you do one million of them over three months. That's about 10,000 steps a day. Steps to get fit. Steps to lose weight. And steps to raise...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 5, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Best of luck. I am trying to make the walk a habit - hopefully will continue after. My worry is not so much doing the 10K steps. but doing then everyday. Yesterday was the first day I had to do the walk just to get steps, rather than for any other purpose!


I have clocked 60000 in five days, but we are in London visiting loads of places walking between them.  Didn’t notice how many steps were were doing really.  Loved the moat of wild flowers at The Tower.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 5, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Best of luck. I am trying to make the walk a habit - hopefully will continue after. My worry is not so much doing the 10K steps. but doing then everyday. Yesterday was the first day I had to do the walk just to get steps, rather than for any other purpose!


Enjoy whatever you do.  The weather is helping us, although looking at next week I think I shall steer clear of midday!


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 6, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> I have clocked 60000 in five days, but we are in London visiting loads of places walking between them.  Didn’t notice how many steps were were doing really.  Loved the moat of wild flowers at The Tower.


That is great


----------



## Hannah DUK (Jul 6, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> I was wondering if anyone else is doing the 1 Million step challenge - I know @Stitch147 has done the 1.7M steps. I am doing it this year for the first time and was looking for advice.
> 
> Nick


Good luck Nick! We can't thank you enough for supporting Diabetes UK not only on the Forum but by taking part in this challenge too! We bet you're going to do brilliantly!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 6, 2022)

Just for info, my wife has worn a sports watch that counts steps this morning while pottering around the house and doing some cooking.  In about 2 hours she registered over 1000 steps so it does seem that just 'general' steps could contribute a fair chunk to any target.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2022)

General wandering seems to add in a good contribution of steps.
I hope it is going well @Kopiert .
Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2022)

18000 today!!!!  Wandering around Hampton Court Flower Show.
A slower day tomorrow as we travel home


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 10, 2022)

I am up to 133,599 by the end of yesterday (Saturday). But I have had two little hurdles. The first was a business trip to Paris when I forget to tale my watch charger. I had to use the phone which slightly undercounts and I also got a terrible blister which slowed me down.

I also tested positive for Covid yesterday and this morning I feel absolutely terrible. I have 15769 "in the bank" to I could take it easy for a couple of days but rather I didn't have to.


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 10, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> 18000 today!!!!  Wandering around Hampton Court Flower Show.
> A slower day tomorrow as we travel home


That is awesome - my biggest single day tally is 16,000 so that is really impressive.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 10, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> I also tested positive for Covid yesterday and this morning I feel absolutely terrible. I have 15769 "in the bank" to I could take it easy for a couple of days but rather I didn't have to.


A drag! I lost a few days to covid last month which borked my daily average for the year - slowly clawing it back ...


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 10, 2022)

I may consider joining in, just looking at it now.

So far this year I have done 2,213,400 steps. I must be somewhere in the middle of the atlantic ocean by now I guess!!!


----------



## Vonny (Jul 10, 2022)

Best ever day 32,000. In spring, summer and autumn my goal is between 15 and 25k steps, managed 25k yesterday. I suspect my neighbours think I am mad, in fact one said he'd seen me beetling off in every direction one day. But it usually involves the canal and the tow path which I'm lucky enough to live close to. When going to Sainsbury's (direct route is 3000 return) I go via the canal which is 7000 return trip. Needless to say I no longer drive to the shops...unless I'm buying wine which is heavy!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 10, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Best ever day 32,000. In spring, summer and autumn my goal is between 15 and 25k steps, managed 25k yesterday. I suspect my neighbours think I am mad, in fact one said he'd seen me beetling off in every direction one day. But it usually involves the canal and the tow path which I'm lucky enough to live close to. When going to Sainsbury's (direct route is 3000 return) I go via the canal which is 7000 return trip. Needless to say I no longer drive to the shops...unless I'm buying wine which is heavy!


Excellent work!  Was that a (very) long walk or something else?


----------



## Vonny (Jul 10, 2022)

Quite a few long walks @Rob Oldfield to notch up 32k! I don't normally go over 25k, and that is also made up of smaller walks. I do a mile before my first cup of coffee, then a couple of miles here and there (shops, post box etc) then a big 10k stepper in the afternoon.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> If you're like me, after a while you might get addicted to walking. It gives me a real dopamine buzz, and these days I get antsy on any day when I can't do a couple of hours.


Addicted? Me?  Set a new record of 61,000 steps yesterday (30 miles), and 811,000 steps in June (401 miles). I've done 5,660,469 steps since last October (my 63rd birthday  )   My main tip is look after your feet! Tendonitis can be a problem from overuse, so if it becomes painful, rest


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 10, 2022)

Northerner said:


> Addicted? Me?  Set a new record of 61,000 steps yesterday (30 miles), and 811,000 steps in June (401 miles). I've done 5,660,469 steps since last October (my 63rd birthday  )   My main tip is look after your feet! Tendonitis can be a problem from overuse, so if it becomes painful, rest
> 
> View attachment 21440
> 
> View attachment 21441


Geebus!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 11, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Best ever day 32,000. In spring, summer and autumn my goal is between 15 and 25k steps, managed 25k yesterday. I suspect my neighbours think I am mad, in fact one said he'd seen me beetling off in every direction one day. But it usually involves the canal and the tow path which I'm lucky enough to live close to. When going to Sainsbury's (direct route is 3000 return) I go via the canal which is 7000 return trip. Needless to say I no longer drive to the shops...unless I'm buying wine which is heavy!


Completely envious! I made 22k steps once, and my daily avg is now ~15k - but that's as far as I can push it. 

(I'm not so envious of @Northerner because he's obviously bionic, which is cheating


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> (I'm not so envious of @Northerner because he's obviously bionic, which is cheating


hehe! Well, I do have a bionic leg since it was replaced by the Swedes after my femur broke during the 2004 Stockholm Marathon  Actually, as a (now former) marathon runner of 40 years standing, I'm very used to long distances


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Quite a few long walks @Rob Oldfield to notch up 32k! I don't normally go over 25k, and that is also made up of smaller walks. I do a mile before my first cup of coffee, then a couple of miles here and there (shops, post box etc) then a big 10k stepper in the afternoon.


I feel tired jus reading that.  Well done Vonny


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2022)

Northerner said:


> My main tip is look after your feet! Tendonitis can be a problem from overuse, so if it becomes painful, rest


Thanks for these tips Northerner.
I have my roller massager in the freezer ready. Good for the tendinitis and lovely in this heat.


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 11, 2022)

Well now I just feel lazy!


----------



## Kopiert (Jul 12, 2022)

Stuck at home isolating means my tips have now dropped drastically - officially behind - I have some catching up to do


----------



## CorbyStu (Aug 8, 2022)

I am taking part in this years challenge and currently 438,316 with today steps to be added. I am also on the facebook page and run a podcast called One Million Steppers


----------



## Kopiert (Aug 8, 2022)

CorbyStu said:


> I am taking part in this years challenge and currently 438,316 with today steps to be added. I am also on the facebook page and run a podcast called One Million Steppers


I am also on the Facebook page - but I use Facebook so rarely.  I am behind you on 423,845 - but I have been in catch-up mode. I will try and find the podcast.


----------



## CorbyStu (Aug 8, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> I am also on the Facebook page - but I use Facebook so rarely.  I am behind you on 423,845 - but I have been in catch-up mode. I will try and find the podcast.











						One Million Steppers Podcast | Facebook
					

A group of fellow steppers who decided to share the experiences and personal views/opinions. Our views do not represent the views of Diabetes UK or One Million Step challenge.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Kopiert (Aug 8, 2022)

Just applied to join!


----------



## Kopiert (Aug 15, 2022)

I have just reached my half-way point. I managed to catch up after Covid where I was three days behind (it would have been more had I not built up a margin), and hit the mark this weekend - a day early.


----------



## mindii (Aug 15, 2022)

well done @Kopiert. Hope your enjoying the walking!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 13, 2022)

Interesting article on the benefits of walking....









						Step on it! Walking is good for health but walking faster is even better, study finds
					

Walking briskly is beneficial for all health outcomes including dementia, heart disease, cancer and death




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Steve Ingleby (Sep 19, 2022)

Its great to hear the stories of others taking part.

I only found out that I had diabetes in mid August, then joined the 1 Million steps campaign on 14 August, with the target of 1 million steps.   I know I won't be complete by the end of September finishing date, but am hoping to complete my own challenge on Saturday 22 October, 10 weeks after starting.      I am aiming for 100,000 steps a week, and hit the half way mark on Saturday night, ending week 5 on 501,000 steps. Currently raised £325, hoping to get to £500 by the time I have finished.

Good luck to everybody taking part #1millionsteps


----------



## Kopiert (Sep 28, 2022)

I am now just 4000 steps of completed the 1M. 

Should be done today

nick


----------



## Kopiert (Sep 29, 2022)

DID IT!.

According to my app I have walked 478 miles in the last three months


How have others done @SB2015 , @CorbyStu @Steve Ingleby


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 30, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> DID IT!.
> 
> According to my app I have walked 478 miles in the last three months
> View attachment 22290
> ...



Ah wow! That’s amazing @Kopiert - you should feel very proud of yourself.


----------



## Kopiert (Oct 1, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah wow! That’s amazing @Kopiert - you should feel very proud of yourself.


Thank you - raised about £235, but my work may double that


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Thank you - raised about £235, but my work may double that


Well done on raising so much


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Thank you - raised about £235, but my work may double that



That’s brilliant!


----------

